# Engineered & Certified Carport



## Alias (Feb 13, 2013)

Co-worker was kind enough to share these photos.  Burney, CA last month got about 3' of snow in a couple days.  Somehow, I don't think this carport is designed for the snow load.  ops

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/carport/carport2.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/carport/carport.jpg

Sue


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2013)

Certified by whom


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 14, 2013)

Some of these carports can be engineered & certified to withstand the snow load the customer specifies.  The problem is most customers (or sales reps) don't know what load to specify, and don't want to spend extra money anyway, so they end up with something engineered to withstand all of 10 PSF.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 14, 2013)

certified?


----------



## steveray (Feb 14, 2013)

We find that very often most manufacturers can't even meet our piddly 30psf snow load...


----------



## Mark K (Feb 14, 2013)

There are two issues.

Did the design comply with the building code and was a permit obtained?  In terms of code compliance certification has no meaning.

What load was it certified to resist and what load was on it when it failed.  Certification creates a contractual obligation independent of code compliance.


----------



## Alias (Feb 14, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Certified by whom


I was looking at the sign and found it amusing, that's all.

Sue


----------



## Alias (Feb 14, 2013)

Mark K said:
			
		

> There are two issues.Did the design comply with the building code and was a permit obtained?  In terms of code compliance certification has no meaning.


Mark K -

Bingo.  That's all I care about.  30# roof load, 90 wind speed, seismic D.

Sue


----------



## north star (Feb 14, 2013)

*= =*

Sue,

We`re all about amusing!   :devil    Please keep on posting the pics.!

*+ +*


----------



## Architect1281 (Feb 15, 2013)

Certified to respond to gravitational forces.


----------



## pwood (Feb 19, 2013)

I love these things. People have them installed without permits 99% of the time and then come to me when their boat gets squashed and insurance won't cover the loss. engineering cost 3 to 5 hundred dollars on average and adds a few structural components to meet the engineering requirements. The carports should have canned engineering or listings for these POS's but don't. A good snow usually culls the herd on these.


----------

